# Malawi Tank Rocks Questions



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where do you guys get your rocks... im wanting to get that (smooth round black stone) as seen here.... http://www.pcpolyzine.com/august2001/01.jpg

where can i get that and not pay an arm and a leg...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Your best bet for round river stones is a landscape supply store. *Super* cheap there...but they're not often that large and become hard to pile/stack securely when they're small.

Consider rough granite, sandstone or limestone boulders if you're stacking.

(Although I don't thing I've ever seen black stones anywhere.)

kevin


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely a landscape item. It is called Mexican river rock locally. They probably will have a bin of it and you can choose from different sizes from large marble size to bowling balls! A mix of sizes will give a chance to make lots of different hidey holes.


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

awesome thank you guys


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen the black stones but never large enough for a tank. Japanese River Rocks. I even have some, but they are palm sized. For a tank you want a range from fist to head-sized.

Landscapers are a good source, and the other colors, assorted, are generally called river rock around here...the rounded shape is tumbled by water.

I get my rock from my yard.


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I get my rock from my yard.


can I come raid your yard  :thumb:


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

I just have to chime in here, my friend is a mason and he got into helping me find cool stuff for my tanks. He convinced me to go to graniterock and look at their lava rocks. Do it! I could have taken 5 tanks worth of fabulous rocks. I got 60 pounds of "pot rocks" for 20 bucks. I found one that I just had to make my centerpiece of the tank and I already had a tank full of great rocks that came with the setup when I bought it. If you want some pics of what I'm talking about I'll take some and post them.


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

please do teggy im very interested


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like the look of the black rocks too, but as others have already said, I've never seen it large enough to stack in a BIG pile, only small piles.

I purchased over a 100 lbs of river rock for less than $30. There will be so much of it there, that you can pick and choose from all different shades, so you could probably find some dark rocks like some of the darker ones on the left.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice aquascape benny opcorn:


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

opcorn: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for being late with these I was out of town yesterday.

Here's the tank as a whole with the new stuff. I have a couple choice rocks from the right side of the tank in the quarantine for the moment, hence the kind of empty space.









And a close-up on the 4 rocks I picked up from graniterock

This one made my day when I found it, it's about 35-40 pounds and I used it to make a huge cave in the very middle of the tank. I put the smaller rock in front because the current was just going in there and circulating inside lol









These two are partially hidden but both made great caves to put against the bottom of the tank

















This last one is practically hollow, though you can't tell in any pictures I took. On the top of it there is a larger opening as well.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good, I think when and or if it gets covered with some algae it will look better or more natural!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Chubbs and Adams...

I just realized I posted a picture and told you how much I paid, but failed to say that I purchased them at a landscaping supply store. 

Go check one out and see how big of a selection of cheap rocks perfect for an aquarium they have...You'll be mad you ever bought anything at a pet supply place.


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

teggy where on earth did you get those?!?! and what kind of rock is that?!?1 much more natural looking and tons of caves...GORGEOUS :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bpiche (Jan 2, 2011)

benny71 said:


> Thanks Chubbs and Adams...
> 
> I just realized I posted a picture and told you how much I paid, but failed to say that I purchased them at a landscaping supply store.
> 
> Go check one out and see how big of a selection of cheap rocks perfect for an aquarium they have...You'll be mad you ever bought anything at a pet supply place.


Got 30lbs of slate for 7 dollars at my local landscape store. Versus 2.75 per pound at Aquarium store


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the rock Teggy has , too. It looks like it may have been volcanic at one point to get all those small holes. Some rock types are pretty regional things as they are bulky to ship around and people wanting them for landscape are less likely to buy the ones with heavy shipping costs built in. Maybe there's a career for somebody? Get an old motorhome and drive around the country hauling rocks from one spot to another? Holey rocks from Texas, volcanic from the west and I'm sure there are some on the East coast to be proud of. Call BR-549 to apply.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For you folks who like to play with Google maps and that are interested in rock yards, here is an interesting place.

On Google maps do a search for :Brooks stone ranch New Braunfels, tx and then use the aerial view to zoom in to this rock yard. I spent about half a day looking this place over for just the right rocks. Every one of those piles is a different type of landscape material!


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

> teggy where on earth did you get those?!?! and what kind of rock is that?!?1 much more natural looking and tons of caves...GORGEOUS


Thank you very much!  
Most of the rock came with the tank when bought everything from someone else. My guess is the whole lot is volcanic. I purchased these new rocks at Granite Rock, they were labeled "Pot Rocks" which are just lava rocks with great shapes that they pick out and put in a different pile. I could have left with a whole tank full of it them if I had the space lol, so many great rocks for caves and whatnot. The new rocks matched pretty well from the get-to with the existing rock, and after a few days in the tank I couldn't even tell the new rocks and the old rocks apart.

Trying to get the tank ready to be fully stocked again, should have all my new fish together in there this coming Thursday


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

awesome definitely post some pics when you get it going


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I picked up 230lbs of TX holey rock for $33 from a local landscaping yard. It is not processed, so I have to clean it myself, but one heck of a deal that would have cost me close to $700 (processed) at the LFS.

I thought about buying a ton and selling them off, or trucking them out of state, but it would take me years to process a ton of holey rock.


----------

